# RAF Locking, Nr. Weston-super-Mare



## LivingFire (Sep 27, 2008)

RAF Locking is a disused airfield just outside of Weston-super-Mare. Haven't got much info on the site - other than they're planning to develop it into 60 acres of employment space and 1,800 modern homes. How original! 

Quite a few buildings left here, some of them being used for storage and offices, but most are empty. Two huge aircraft hangars, one in use, one empty, and a few pillboxes. On with the pictures .






Inside one hangar, with two buses inside :S.



















































It's a nice place to visit if you're nearby. A fair amount to see there!


----------



## krela (Sep 27, 2008)

That isn't RAF Locking... it's RAF Weston Super Mare which i wrote a massive write up on a couple of weeks ago.

RAF Locking is about a mile further down the road.


----------

